# Big arse mullet!!



## Caddy Yakker

My brother caught this 9.25 lb mullet along with a couple 6 pounders!


View attachment 48802


----------



## drifterfisher

Wow!


----------



## penn 10/0

Awesome, those are the biggest mullet i have ever seen!!! Would love to have those as shark bait!!! lol


----------



## Splittine

penn 10/0 said:


> Awesome, those are the biggest mullet i have ever seen!!! Would love to have those as shark bait!!! lol


Theyd eat the shark.


----------



## hjorgan

Good googa mooga!


----------



## 706Z

Looks like a shocker boat from the great state of California.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Nice mullet:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason

Monsters right there!!!! Fine mullet backbone, only need a couple to fill ya up!


----------



## below me

holy crap!


----------



## FishWalton

The obvious question is where were they caught?


----------



## Cracker

Better tie your net off to the dock before throwing over them kind.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Just imagine the size of that gizzard!


----------



## Caddy Yakker

fishwalton said:


> The obvious question is where were they caught?


Some river that flows out of Mexico my brother dubbed Sh_t River due to the "floaters". I forgot to ask the real name of the river. We had to get HEP A and B vaccines just to sample those areas.


----------



## Prince Caspian

fishwalton said:


> The obvious question is where were they caught?


...And how. I've been fortunate enough to have to struggle to pull my cast net in a few times, but I'm seeing myself being pulled into the water by a net full of 5-9lb mullet-- and perhaps eaten alive.


----------

